# 12" Yellow Ring Perch



## MAC ONE (Feb 15, 2012)

It almost looks Real ? Enjoy!

Thanks
Scotty


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

That is an amazing job! I would love to get into something like this. The amount of detail some of you guys are capable of is incredible.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree Id love to have some of your work to just display as decoration for my fishing room! Absolutely amazing


----------

